# UDS  build complete - comments suggestions?



## mfrano (Apr 9, 2014)

I have completed my UDS. Time to take it our for a burn! I have posted a few pictures, I welcome any constructive feedback. 

Grill on! 













photo 1.JPG



__ mfrano
__ Apr 9, 2014


















photo 2.JPG



__ mfrano
__ Apr 9, 2014


















photo 3.JPG



__ mfrano
__ Apr 9, 2014


















photo 4.JPG



__ mfrano
__ Apr 9, 2014


















photo 5.JPG



__ mfrano
__ Apr 9, 2014


----------



## mfrano (Apr 9, 2014)

55 gal drum - $20

Sandblasting and paint $30

expanded steel and pizza pan $ 25

Misc hardware and temp guage $30

Charcoal grill Masterbuilt pro 22.5 grill, special clearance at homedepot $25.00 ( I took all my parts from this grill including grates and handles) 

Im total $130 in, not bad I think.


----------



## sign guy (Apr 9, 2014)

IMO .... Very Nice!!  How many hours of time do you have in that beast?

Sign Guy


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice looking unit!   Maybe cut down your basket by about 1/2  so you have room for another rack or  to have a diffuser pizza pan or something would be my suggestion.


----------



## mfrano (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you. Maybe 10 hrs I think. I have been tinkering nights weekends when ever my 3 year ill sleeping lol.


----------



## mfrano (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello, the basket is 12 inches tall, you think it should be shorter? I have two racks in there now, I put adjustable rails for clips so I could possibly fit 3 racks and diffuser. 

Also, I have question the adjustable rails are Zinc coated, no food is touching them, is this ok inside the smoker?


----------



## mchar69 (Apr 9, 2014)

> rails are Zinc coated, no food is touching them, is this ok inside the smoker?


*You're gonna die! * I used stainless, but I think it's a bunch of hype,

the temps never get too hot.

One guy soaked his zinc in vinegar and it wore off.

*SEASON* (spray insides with PAM or lard or bacon grease)

run a 225 fire for a few hours before any meat.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 9, 2014)

mfrano said:


> Hello, the basket is 12 inches tall, you think it should be shorter? I have two racks in there now, I put adjustable rails for clips so I could possibly fit 3 racks and diffuser.
> 
> Also, I have question the adjustable rails are Zinc coated, no food is touching them, is this ok inside the smoker?


Yea it is way tall, mine is about 13 x 7 1/2 and can burn about 17-18 hours @ 275....bottom line is you don't want to ever put charcoal in it that high.  Now people do have tall baskets, i'm not a fan of that because the charcoal  is going to ash up and you need that ash to be able to fall away.   You could chop off 4-5 "'s off that easy. 

I don't have any zinc but i do think it's over hyped.  Just take a  harbor freight flame thrower over it or something and  burn it off just to be safe.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello.  Great looking unit.  Can see some really great Q coming from that.  My friend FWI has you sorted on the Zinc.  Many folks will say IF, MAYBE, SHOULD BE.  Zinc/galvanize is nothing to play with.  You wouldn't let your kids play with a gun even IF you thought it was unloaded.  When I was welding I had a MILD case of galvanize poisoning;  NOT NICE.  Why take that chance with family and friends?  Burn it all off and ensure you have plenty of ventilation when you do.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

